# First project on my own



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

First pic is of back to back carrier units. I didn't do underground, foreman did. I came to rough it in. Second pic is urinals . There is a 3rd to the left that is ADA, but I didn't take a very good pic lol. Just became a 3rd year cpl months ago, and this is the first project I just showed up to and foreman says here you go, I have another job to do. He came and looked it over before inspection and liked what he saw.. I should say I have waters all roughed in, but took pics day before I roughed all that in, and don't have pics of sinks . I'm bad at taking pics , and don't always think about posting to here. Lol I'll take more next week with everything tied in and ready for finish.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Looks good. I have 2 comments. Tee's connecting vertical vents to horizontal vents in the first picture looks to be put in backwards and should have been positioned like the same tee's in the second picture. I see fernco couplings for vents instead of shielded proflex couplings, here I believe all dwv pipes has to be shielded above ground and fernco only allowed underground. Small stuff. I like what I see.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

What you can't see is at the end there is a 90 turned up by the wall. So I have them going right direction. I tied all the vents together the next day. Agree on Ferncos, it's legal here, but I asked for clamp alls, I prefer them. Boss ordered those. These pics were from day 1, next day did couple sinks, tied in vents, started waters.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't see any tell tale blue from primer at the joints. The sanitary cross above the urinals is installed upside down. Are the vents that penetrate the floor from floor drains? 
On the 3" stack in the second pic, above the second 3x2 combo, there is another fitting. Is it waste or vent?


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I did put the cross upside down! Dang it! Thank you for noticing . The other vents are from floor drains. And the fitting above the second 3x2 is a cleanout on the backside. There is a mop sink and hub drain behind that wall. Also purple primer is not allowed here... No idea why, it's sold here, but not code.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The reason colored primer is required in the UPC is so the inspector can verify that it has been used.

Just curious. Since we can't see everything, did you calculate your fixture unit count to assure you didn't exceed the capacity of a 2" vent?

BTW, nice job.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks good, except you forgot to glue it!

Seriously, a few backward vent fitting and some back grade isn't 's bad for a third year apprentice.

Good work and remember if your not ****ing up your not working fast enough!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

That looks real good.... if I would have done that job
I would have raised that urinal vent double wye about 36 inches higher and turned it upside down ....but it will work fine the way it is......the air wont know 

When doing urinals, I always added tees and cleanouts in the vent lines 
above those nasty urinals...it cost a few more $$ but it makes it so easy
on the next poor sob that has to clean out those arms when they
finally fill with salt....... god help you if you really have to get into that stuff


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I like the cleanout idea above the urinals, especially since the backside of this is a janitors closet. I'll try and remember in the future, and at least suggest it to my foreman. Here we are big on the "removable fixture cleanout".

I did do a quick calculation on the venting, it came to 41 dfu all tying together, which our tables allow to go 100'. We tied into 3" vent in the plant I'm working at.

I get the reason for purple primer, but honestly, not code here. Clear or nothing. Wisconsin has strict, but sometimes weird laws and code.

Thanks for the critique guys, I'll post more next week and hopefully I'll be there for finish.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Are you guys required to test all that? 

Looks good, knowing how to install pipe plumb, straight and level puts you ahead of the game IMO.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Are you guys required to test all that? 

Looks good, knowing how to install pipe plumb, straight and level puts you ahead of the game IMO.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ace4548 said:


> First pic is of back to back carrier units. I didn't do underground, foreman did. I came to rough it in. Second pic is urinals . There is a 3rd to the left that is ADA, but I didn't take a very good pic lol. Just became a 3rd year cpl months ago, and this is the first project I just showed up to and foreman says here you go, I have another job to do. He came and looked it over before inspection and liked what he saw.. I should say I have waters all roughed in, but took pics day before I roughed all that in, and don't have pics of sinks . I'm bad at taking pics , and don't always think about posting to here. Lol I'll take more next week with everything tied in and ready for finish.


That won't pass in ky,you have several tees and crosses turned backward on your vents,all vent fittings and pipe have to keep an upward flow,also it looks like some of it is overloaded


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

The only vent fitting backwards to my knowledge is the 2" cross . That pipe chase has a 90 on it and goes up at the wall at the end of the picture.. It just wasn't tied in on this pic. I did the math on DFU, 2" can carry all of these fixtures for 150'.. I then tied it in to a 3" vent that extents to VTR. 
I do admit the cross upside down, it's actually the first time I have used one for venting.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ace4548 said:


> The only vent fitting backwards to my knowledge is the 2" cross . That pipe chase has a 90 on it and goes up at the wall at the end of the picture.. It just wasn't tied in on this pic. I did the math on DFU, 2" can carry all of these fixtures for 150'.. I then tied it in to a 3" vent that extents to VTR.
> I do admit the cross upside down, it's actually the first time I have used one for venting.




In the same pic where cross is backward on vent,look over to the far right,it looks like a floor drain vent goes up and 90's over into a tee that is also turned backwards for a vent fitting,like everyone said,it will work just fine,it just looks amateurish with fittings turned wrong way,but it does look really good for third yr. good lookin job,congrats,also if it passed rough in I would just leave it


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Looking good overall.

Besides the cross tee 180 degrees out, the floor drain vent tee on the right of the second picture is also 180 degrees out. I am the same, I most likely if these were the only two items I would pass it and just do an FYI to you.

Nice work as stated for a 3 year.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking at it a little closer (though from the angle of the pic it's really hard to tell), I think a few of vent tees are backward.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I do see some of the tees you guys were talking about. I'll have to pay closer attention next time. 
On a side note I found out I really don't like propress... Did my best to make everything level and straight while connecting all my waters in that chase... Couple of joints kicked as I pressed and I'm not happy with it... But that's all my company really does now.. So guess I'll have to get used to that.. Any tips for propress out there? I like my stuff to look as professional as possible.. Found it difficult the more turns and connections I made..


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

We all make mistakes while learning, overall like other said looks good for straight and level clean, really surprised your inspector or foreman did not say anything about backwards fittings.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Here in Wisconsin, it isn't "code" to have them go with flow for venting. It's just proper practice. Foreman only comes around at end of day, looks at it quick, then leaves.
I will work on the fittings going properly with flow. Try to do things as professional as possible. It's great to hear you guys say it looks good for a 3rd year. I want to get to a point of it just looks good. But that comes with experiences like this. Thanks guys


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ace4548 said:


> Here in Wisconsin, it isn't "code" to have them go with flow for venting.


Are you serious?


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes , I am. I asked my instructor about it last year . He said it's pretty much because of the old saying "air don't care" . It's just proper practice here. I do have to ask, as some of you are inspectors, and others are very knowledgeable, why does it matter? Honest question.

This is one where our code is lenient, and others go way above and beyond what is needed in UPC or IPC. 
Example for whatever reason purple primer not allowed. Some codes you have to have it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Purple always with the exception of a finish. That was beaten into me from the beginning. 

Work looks great to me!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> Looking at it a little closer (though from the angle of the pic it's really hard to tell), I think a few of vent tees are backward.



You are correct:yes:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ace4548 said:


> Yes , I am. I asked my instructor about it last year . He said it's pretty much because of the old saying "air don't care" . It's just proper practice here. I do have to ask, as some of you are inspectors, and others are very knowledgeable, why does it matter? Honest question.
> 
> This is one where our code is lenient, and others go way above and beyond what is needed in UPC or IPC.
> Example for whatever reason purple primer not allowed. Some codes you have to have it.


 The thinking on the vent fittings being turned with the direction of flow is just that,direction of flow,it's not all just about air in vents,rainwater and condensation also make their way into the vent system and if the fittings are not turned with the fllow of the air then the water will stand in the pipes cutting off the air flow in the vent,also someone may later on add on to that plumbing system and if the vent fittings are not turned the correct way it will not drain right


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

sparky said:


> The thinking on the vent fittings being turned with the direction of flow is just that,direction of flow,it's not all just about air in vents,rainwater and condensation also make their way into the vent system and if the fittings are not turned with the fllow of the air then the water will stand in the pipes cutting off the air flow in the vent,also someone may later on add on to that plumbing system and if the vent fittings are not turned the correct way it will not drain right



I will disagree somewhat. Just think about it, the Tee will drain either way. With the branch of the tee horizontal, no matter how it is flipped it can drain. In fact if the pitch is flat it has a better chance of holding water in the correct position.

If the branch is vertical the same applies.

To me it would have to be an extreme volume of air needed before it would make a difference. Drawing a max amount of air back through a wrongly positioned tee may cause a turbulence (never saw one) and cause a slight siphon, gurgling.

Just theoretical. Air doesn't care is a good thought but you can cause a restriction.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

GAN said:


> I will disagree somewhat. Just think about it, the Tee will drain either way. With the branch of the tee horizontal, no matter how it is flipped it can drain. In fact if the pitch is flat it has a better chance of holding water in the correct position.
> 
> If the branch is vertical the same applies.
> 
> ...


t

You are correct also,I can't argue with it


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks guys! This is some great insight and theory. I could see if you are maxing out your DFUs that flow "could" matter.. Especially with simultaneous use. Appreciate the critique and theory talk.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ace4548 said:


> Thanks guys! This is some great insight and theory. I could see if you are maxing out your DFUs that flow "could" matter.. Especially with simultaneous use. Appreciate the critique and theory talk.




you have got nothing to worry about... the backwards vent tees will work for probably about 200 years without an issue... Non pressured Venting air does not know or care what way a 2 inch pipe it is passing though is installed..... It will flow like the wind..... you could probably reduce it down to a 3/4 inch pipe and it would work (not recommended)

We got whole homes here in this state with 5 bathrooms in them all vented into just one 1 1/2 stack going out the roof and somehow they work fine....

I just like having the cleanouts above the unirals....someone down the road will thank you when that day comes.......


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Urinal clean outs should be code! 

Edit: unless the urinal is tubular trapped.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

They are considered removed fixture, thus cleanout is not required.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

ace4548 said:


> They are considered removed fixture, thus cleanout is not required.


What code jurisdiction are you under.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Urinal clean outs should be code!
> 
> Edit: unless the urinal is tubular trapped.


I have been saying for years that urinals should be outlawed unless they can find a way to clean them out without having to pull the nasty things off the wall:yes:


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

ace4548 said:


> They are considered removed fixture, thus cleanout is not required.


Yes you're correct, until you have to pull one to clean it. The clean out is a good idea, but that short arm from the urinal outlet to that tee is where all the cheese likes to build up

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

You can always go the cheap route and use a urinal with a mechanical trap.


----------

